# The Flash vs. vs. Quicksilver vs. Sonic the Hedgehog



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 25, 2008)

Who wins in a race around the world?

Edit: Slowest version of Flash is used.

Sonic is Super Sonic if rapestomp.

Sonic is Hyper Sonic if still rapestomp.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2008)

Flash. No contest. At all. Ever.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, look's like the thread is over.


----------



## Red (Jul 25, 2008)

I dislike stomps.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2008)

Super ballistic Sonic stomps.


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2008)

hahaha curbrape


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 25, 2008)

Stompstomp.

At least make it Super Sonic. (who'd prolly lose as well)


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 25, 2008)

nobody wins. Flash goes lightspeed and destory's the Earth atmosphere

GG Physics


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 25, 2008)

Edit: Slowest version of Flash is used.

Sonic is Super Sonic if rapestomp.

Sonic is Hyper Sonic if still rapestomp.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 25, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> nobody wins. Flash goes lightspeed and destory's the Earth atmosphere
> 
> GG Physics



The Flash has the power to completely ignore physics as it pertains to kinetic energy.

I'm serious, it's one of his actual powers.


----------



## Federer (Jul 25, 2008)

Flash................it's over.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 25, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> nobody wins. Flash goes lightspeed and destory's the Earth atmosphere
> 
> GG Physics



As Darklyre said, Flash doesn't destroy the earth atmosphere if he goes lightspeed.


----------



## lucky (Jul 25, 2008)

slowest version of the flash?  that would be wally west at around speed of sound.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 25, 2008)

lucky said:


> slowest version of the flash?  that would be wally west at around speed of sound.



What about Jay Garrick?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2008)

Jay can reach speeds approaching light. Wally can exceed the speed of light.


----------



## Fang (Jul 25, 2008)

What the hell is Sonic doing in this match?


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is Sonic doing in this match?



I'll see your question and raise you, "Why the hell is Hyper Sonic even
mentioned when he has NO FEATS in any form of existing canon?"


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is Sonic doing in this match?



Well, you know, Sonic, just like Quicksilver and the Flash has speed as his main power. Also, as Super Sonic he's a much better contender than Quicksilver, who's only like hypersonic if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 25, 2008)

Originally 770 MPH, then Mach 5, then he got depowered.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2008)

Ultimate Quicksilver does Mach 10


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 25, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Originally 770 MPH, then Mach 5, then he got depowered.



Actually, Quicksilver was recently repowered, this time way faster than he used to be. He was running fast enough up a mountainside that when he jumped off the peak, he hit a flying airplane. That's gotta be a multi-mile jump, and since jumping isn't his superpower, that means he has to have some pretty fast speed.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jul 26, 2008)

Moar Editing: This is the Archie comics version of Sonic/Super Sonic.


----------



## Sasuke` (Jul 26, 2008)

What? Sonic can rip holes through time and space. I've never ever seen flash do this and I never will. Sonic wins.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 26, 2008)

Super sonic is faster than the Flash I think.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2008)

Sasuke` said:


> What? Sonic can rip holes through time and space. I've never ever seen flash do this and I never will. Sonic wins.




To neg or not to neg​


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wasn't Kingdom Come Flash literally existing in all dimensions at once, including the heavenly realm of the Spectre? And capable of pulling matter through these dimensions by coming into contact with them?
How's that for reality screwing?


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2008)

KC flash was broken since he had merged with the speed force he was always in motion thats true what you said


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 26, 2008)

Insane_Squrriel said:


> Moar Editing: This is the Archie comics version of Sonic/Super Sonic.



Flash and Quicksilver are still faster than both of them.



Sasuke` said:


> What? Sonic can rip holes through time and space. I've never ever seen flash do this and I never will. Sonic wins.



Provide proof that AC Sonic/Super Sonic has done this or admit to lying.



Jio said:


> Super sonic is faster than the Flash I think.



You think wrong.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> What about Jay Garrick?



when the speedforce was locked during Infinite Crisis, Jay's metagene allowed him to go just under the speed of sound


----------



## Lord Prime (Jul 27, 2008)

If this is Jay or Wally they can just steal speed from Quicksilver or Sonic the Hedgehog, Flash ftw.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 27, 2008)

Archie Sonic FTW.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Archie Sonic FTW.



how


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Archie Sonic FTL.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 28, 2008)

Does anybody know which version of Sonic it is? I think this Sonic could win this.
1. 
2.  - FTL x 1000(00)+
3.  - running through dimensions.

Taken from this thread.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2008)

lol wat where does it say FTL x 1000


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, he was faster than light in his normal/base state. When he changes to Super Sonic he becomes several thousands times faster than that.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh god not this crap again.

Seriously, when I completely destroy the "points" certain people make about
AC Sonic...do they ever take it to heart, or do they, in the realization of their
absurdity in making the claim in the first place, decide to save face by
ignoring everything I said?

The mystery will never be solved. Dramatics aside, let's play "destroy the
absurdity" again shall we?

*Scan #1*
Let's see, Sonic is boxing his shadow, and not only damages it, but makes
this statement : "When you move faster than the speed of light, it gives
shadow boxing takes on new meaning!"

So Sonic, are you claiming that it requires SoL in order to touch your
shadow? Let's see, I'm going to get off my computer and touch my
shadow right now.

*1 moment later*

Oh. My. God. I...I touched my shadow. I even punched it. Dear god I am
capable of SoL movement! Holy crap my cat can do it too!! So can my
neighbor!

Now let's say for the sake of argument Sonic isn't saying this, and is
just stating he can move SoL. Well then, what EXACTLY is he basing
that claim on? Well?

Yes, I thought so. Now let me educate the, as nicely as I can call them
without a mod warning, "gentlemen", this.

Archie Comics Sonic, in the beginning of it's issues until around issue #19,
was NOT a serious comic book. It used multiple gags, puns, it was damn
near a Merry Melodies (aka Looney Tunes) themed comic. For god's sake,
they made a Tootsie Pop reference and even Sonic Spinball cameo. Plus
the "super bots" Robotnik had sent out, which were spoofs of Spawn and
Steve Urkel.

Only a SELECT few instances are ever brought up again in the current
and serious canon. And usually the moments that aren't well...stupid.

So the scene that some of you grasp and hold onto for your dear lives?
NOT. APPLICABLE. So please, stop embarrassing yourselves. Any serious
an intelligent poster here can see the stupidity of claiming the scan is
at all acceptable and true.

Plus, would you like me to tell you the innumerable times Sonic was NOT
going at the speed of light prior to that gag page and after it? Because
it's really really REALLY long. In fact...to this day he has NEVER gone
that fast. Ever.

*Scan #2*

Ah yes, Sonic once again (like the 1st scan) talks about his speed. Now,
does NO ONE know Sonic's character? You know, the big talker, joker,
exaggerator character? Talking tough, especially posturing, is something
Sonic is very well known to do, so hyperbole statements like this one,
yes kids it is hyperbole, don't hold any water.

Why? Well for starters, Knuckles, in his base form, managed tp run past
Super Sonic and snag 3 rings to change into Hyper Knuckles.

Gee...thousand times speed and Knuckles pulled a fast one on him? Well
don't that beat all.

And if he was really a thousand times faster...why is it that people can
SEE him in battle?

I mean come'on, normally when Sonic is running at top speed, all people
see is a blur. So then, why is it that Super Sonic, who according to
Sonic himself, is a thousand times faster...why is it that people never see
a "blur" form him? Why is it that again according to Sonic, a guy who is
vastly faster in this form than the other, can be seen?

I thought so. Plus, gotta love that for all his speed, he couldn't once
dodge any of Knuckles' attacks, especially considering how Knuckles
never once claimed he got a speed boost in that form. Now I grant
you that he does indeed get a speed boost...but certainly not a thousand
times faster.

How very interesting.

*Scan #3*

This is Fleetwood Sonic, a completely different character.

And also...what does this scene prove? No statements at all are made
regarding his speed. So was this scan put up for sh*ts & giggles?

How epic the fail is.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled curbstomp in favor
of the Flash.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Oh god not this crap again.
> 
> Seriously, when I completely destroy the "points" certain people make about
> AC Sonic...do they ever take it to heart, or do they, in the realization of their
> ...



The Archie version of Sonic can run around the Earth in 3 seconds, and the fleetway version of Sonic can run so fast everyone looks frozen in time to him.

Thats alot fucking faster than Quicksilver at least, stop underrating Sonic.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2008)

Still slower than Flash.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Still slower than Flash.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah, thanks, I needed that rock. -hurls it at everyone who thinks Sonic would win-


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 29, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> The Archie version of Sonic can run around the Earth in 3 seconds



Provide proof or admit to lying (This outta be good).



> Stop underrating our grossly exaggerated and fanwanked/biased
> made up feats Sonic.



No, I think I won't.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Provide proof or admit to lying (This outta be good).
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think I won't.



Are you slow or just pretend to be? He posted the link to the Sonic respect thread already, go to it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2008)

> Still slower than Flash.


Yeah but super sonic is faster than regular sonic. I don't get why people see this as so one sided.


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Are you slow or just pretend to be? He posted the link to the Sonic respect thread already, go to it.



He's the one who debunked all the made up crap in the Sonic Respect Thread.

He's the one along with Chaos Emerald who pointed out why that thread was blatantly wrong.

Hell go look at the Sonic vs Dark Schiender thread if you have.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> He's the one who debunked all the made up crap in the Sonic Respect Thread.
> 
> He's the one along with Chaos Emerald who pointed out why that thread was blatantly wrong.
> 
> Hell go look at the Sonic vs Dark Schiender thread if you have.



How can he debunk it? The Scans are all there? I also mentioned the different versions as well.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you know what a gag comic is? And hey look, Sonic is about 1/15th the size of the Earth when you scale it.

And he can out-run the horrible shitty story of a joke comic to make it suck even more.

Get your facts straight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Archie Comics Sonic, in the beginning of it's issues until around issue #19, was NOT a serious comic book. It used multiple gags, puns, it was damn near a Merry Melodies (aka Looney Tunes) themed comic.



This.

Those feats no longer hold up in the current, more serious continuity of Archie Sonic. They're outliers and, more importantly, outdated.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Do you know what a gag comic is? And hey look, Sonic is about 1/15th the size of the Earth when you scale it.
> 
> And he can out-run the horrible shitty story of a joke comic to make it suck even more.
> 
> Get your facts straight.



So you gonna knock Looney toons for being goofy?  They do the same thing! Toon Force ftw!

I don't see you disproving Luffy's toon force of knocking Wapol over 20 miles away!


----------



## Fang (Jul 29, 2008)

It is a gag comic, many of which in Archie's are going to contradict each other.

Just like the retarded statement of Sonic having literally, "A BAJILLION CHAOS EMERALDS" and is never consistant with the actual shownings of Sonic's feats.

And its no longer valid as it has no standing in current canon for the series.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 29, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> So you gonna knock Looney toons for being goofy?  They do the same thing! Toon Force ftw!
> 
> I don't see you disproving Luffy's toon force of knocking Wapol over 20 miles away!



How is Luffy anywhere NEAR Toon Force? Toon Force wouldn't just let him punch Wapol past the horizon line, it'd let him punch Wapol into the real world right through the 4th wall.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

Qucksilver has been as fast as Barry Allen.



TWF said:


> Do you know what a gag comic is? And hey look, Sonic is about 1/15th the size of the Earth when you scale it.
> 
> And he can out-run the horrible shitty story of a joke comic to make it suck even more.
> 
> Get your facts straight.



So Superman blowing planets is a joke .

Not everything in comics is to scale.


----------



## Vincentre (Jul 29, 2008)

The Flash. He's the fastest guy in the DC universe, at least I thought so. 

Though Super Sonic is also pretty darn fast in that state (based on my Sonic Adventure gaming days), I think The Flash wins this one.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

Super Sonic is faster than light but there is Chaos Control to deal with.

As far as I know Chaos Control is instant.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah how I miss my Sonic Adventure 1 & 2.

Anyway Flash wins

edit: didn't see the first post well then this is a different race where Hyper Sonic stands a chance.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2008)

chaos control is not included because its warping


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 29, 2008)

The slowest version of Flash runs at 700 mph right?

Sonic is supersonic normally

And Quicksilver without the terrigen crystals can outrun the Blackbird.

Sonic wins the race.


----------



## CreamSoda334 (Jul 30, 2008)

Why are you guys using so many different versions of Sonic as if they're one.
That sounds like cheating to me.


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm still waiting for scans of Archie or Fleetway Sonic running at hypersonic speeds, much less being faster then light.


----------



## CreamSoda334 (Jul 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> I'm still waiting for scans of Archie or Fleetway Sonic running at hypersonic speeds, much less being faster then light.



And you can only use one of them too guys.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 30, 2008)

CreamSoda334 said:


> And you can only use one of them too guys.



Hey, the thread starter stated this was the Archie Comics version of
Sonic. Not the games, not the anime, not Fleetway. Archie Comics.

And since I have every single issue of his run, I can 100% tell you
without fail that regular Sonic, even Super Sonic, are nowhere near
light speed.

Is there a set speed? Actually no, there is no said speed. But from what
I can tell, he's somewhere in the Mach level of speed. Super Sonic,
obviously, in the upper Mach speed department.

Roxxas is clearly demonstrating that he knows nothing of what he's
talking about. That is all.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jul 30, 2008)

Modern Sonic's best speed feat in the comics is probably running over halfway across what used to be America in seconds in issue 175.

Exactly how fast he'd have gone, I don't know. But I know for a fact it's no where near as fast as the Flash.

Sonic MAY beat Quicksilver if he's lucky, but there's no way he's beating the Flash. Super Sonic definitely should beat Quicksilver, just by scaling his power up, but even then he's still not beating the Flash.


----------



## Red Exodus (Jul 30, 2008)

Emerald Chaos said:


> Modern Sonic's best speed feat in the comics is probably running over halfway across what used to be America in seconds in issue 175.
> 
> Exactly how fast he'd have gone, I don't know. But I know for a fact it's no where near as fast as the Flash



I'd agree with that being his best feat. Especially since Sonic had to push
himself beyond his limits to go that fast, plus the fact that he was using
his "Figure 8" move, which acts as a catapult.

Once Sonic crashed into Robotnik, he was pretty much done. Couldn't
dodge or run from anymore of his attacks.

I don't know what's Quicksilver's best feat, but if Sonic were to
duplicate the feat done in the issue, it's possible he could squeak
out a win.


----------



## mgnt (Jul 31, 2008)

...Gai wins

...oh...he z not in the list? ...Flash then


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Flash takes this


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

stop necroing shit.


----------

